# Splashguard color not a match



## TP in SD (May 2, 2002)

Just ordered some splashguards for my allroad and they came in black. Not a really strong match with the gray trim on the allroad. Anyone else put these on? If so, how do they look?
Any pics?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Splashguard color not a match (TP in SD)*

splashguards = mud flaps?


----------

